# Awesome Boats/ships



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

More than a food mixer powering this


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

USS Theodore Roosevelt â€" Nimitz class.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> USS Theodore Roosevelt â€" Nimitz class.


 Is that the one known as "The Big Stick"??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Big Stick Policy

name given to the foreign policy of President Theodore Roosevelt. When faced with problems, he quoted an old African proverb, "Speak softly and carry a big stick, and you will go far." He applied this motto by sponsoring the establishment of a large U.S. Navy and by intervening in disputes regarding Alaska and Venezuela. He reshaped this policy as the Roosevelt Corollary.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My vote goes to the USS Missouri, the worlds last battleship, finally retired in 1991 after Desert Storm. Pictured here in 1984 firing a mini-broadside (one gun from each turret) from it's 16" cannons. Apparently if more than one gun per turret was used the vibration and concussion shook the modern electronics and computers to bits!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

HOLD ON TIGHT........


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

And when you think you have had a bad day and can't make any headway! This always brings a bit of reality back.










Paul D


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul that's an amazing picture







"goffered" I think the navy call it


----------

